# What is your favorite/best lab right now?



## Dazhy (Sep 7, 2017)

TM,SG, Sphinx , dimensions etc ...all have good old reviews but who is the best right now? i ask this because i know a lot of labs loss quality when they are known..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sg or triumph


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm using triumph atm, simply because when I started using over a year ago everything I've used was spot on so I won't change while the gear is good. Before triumph it was Tm


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dazhy said:


> TM,SG, Sphinx , dimensions etc ...all have good old reviews but who is the best right now? i ask this because i know a lot of labs loss quality when they are known..


 sphinx & NP, no complaints here


----------



## Dazhy (Sep 7, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Sg or triumph


 do you try any sg blends?

What about the pip?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Triumph by a distance or Sphinx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Neuro Pharma.

Sphinx is good as well although their blends fckin hurt so i would swerve them for those products, the rest seem good.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

SG.


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

NP and ROHM, occasionally sphinx. Haven't used anything else for years, if it works and don't give PIP why change  .


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Is there any difference between SG and TM before I order lol?


----------



## Novacek (Jul 21, 2018)

Only names


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

Dunning, Keifei and SG


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

TITO said:


> Is there any difference between SG and TM before I order lol?


 SG does a higher mg version over TM


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Dazhy said:


> do you try any sg blends?
> 
> What about the pip?


 I ran sg npp and test phenyl blend. Stuff was powerful got great results and didn't find any pip at all.


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Started Triumph Labs Test E for the first time today... Lovely thick oil.

So far I'm experiencing some mild pip 10 hours later, just enough to let you know it's there. Hopefully it'll be good.

*Batch Number: 6594*


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Med tech


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

SG Sphinx Triumph


----------



## Hadenough (Sep 22, 2018)

Dazhy said:


> TM,SG, Sphinx , dimensions etc ...all have good old reviews but who is the best right now? i ask this because i know a lot of labs loss quality when they are known..


 Where do you read the reviews mate? The only place im aware of is *** but i cant stand that place


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

NP, sphinx, TM, SG and Rohm all solid


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone used medtech recently... Only thing I can get hold of and haven't used it in a while.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Chiron


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sg, tm, triumph, rohm, all served me well. Few pip issue with triumph enpp blend.

Giving dunning a go at the moment.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

currently using dunning happy with them moved from sg/tm as pip started to become a pain


----------



## Hadenough (Sep 22, 2018)

S1dhu82 said:


> currently using dunning happy with them moved from sg/tm as pip started to become a pain


 Do any of these popular places apart from tm have websites? And what do they use to prevent the pip?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Sphinx for me


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Was using a private uk chef and his injectables are spot on... don't know about orals. Have to switch to TM / SG for price


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Currently in my stash for finishing this blast and starting my next one in January are. Balkan, rohm, sis, para pharma, Dragon pharma, southern ghost, triumph. Quite a fu**ing mixture I've just been buying a few bits and pieces every week to stock up. Looking forward to running the sg eq 500 next year with npp and test. Dunno weather to run anadrol or winstrol as my oral.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

AP has never let me down (for me, AP is "high-end" UGL but don't consider it "pharma")

Sphinx and NP also good. I used NP on and off for almost 2 years now and I think overall it's a solid UGL for oils. I would not swear on the tablets. The Cialis didnt really work...actually it just didnt work...how embarrassing! and I'm not sure about Anavar either though I have only used it for two weeks and was on a hefty dose of Test prop adn NPP so not sure how much I could have realistically notice.... .

On a parallel note, is Balkan still around? that one was also really good but heard they got busted a few years ago? I know the name is still around but it cant be the same people / structure as the original?

Best test: bayer testoviron!


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

larus said:


> AP has never let me down (for me, AP is "high-end" UGL but don't consider it "pharma")
> 
> Sphinx and NP also good. I used NP on and off for almost 2 years now and I think overall it's a solid UGL for oils. I would not swear on the tablets. The Cialis didnt really work...actually it just didnt work...how embarrassing! and I'm not sure about Anavar either though I have only used it for two weeks and was on a hefty dose of Test prop adn NPP so not sure how much I could have realistically notice.... .
> 
> ...


 I've got ten amps of AP NPP. How you rating AP at the !minute. I've actually never used the lab due to do many people saying how they got burned with fakes. I've got Balkan npp, Balkan anadrol, Balkan sustamed and Balkan viagra. The Balkan gear is Defo great.


----------



## Novacek (Jul 21, 2018)

Man where you found balkan  this is the lab of my childhood their orals are uncompetitiveness


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Novacek said:


> Man where you found balkan  this is the lab of my childhood their orals are uncompetitiveness


 Pm me brother. Tried to pm you but it wouldn't let me for some reason.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

BelfastBound said:


> Pm me brother. Tried to pm you but it wouldn't let me for some reason.


 He won't have PM until he hits Bronze.


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

T3RBO said:


> He won't have PM until he hits Bronze.


 Ahh just noticed that he's a new member.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

BelfastBound said:


> I've got ten amps of AP NPP. How you rating AP at the !minute. I've actually never used the lab due to do many people saying how they got burned with fakes. I've got Balkan npp, Balkan anadrol, Balkan sustamed and Balkan viagra. The Balkan gear is Defo great.


 that's what I was on up to two days ago, AP NPP.

I was on some AS Lab NPP and tbh I wanst convinced at all. Beginning of September I switched to AP NPP and that was def gtg based on strength, joints/pain, and the general feel i get from the NPP.

I'm on a NP NPP now.To early to tell but i used NP NPP it in the past and was gtg

Thanks for the Balkan "review", Im gonna get some


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

larus said:


> that's what I was on up to two days ago, AP NPP.
> 
> I was on some AS Lab NPP and tbh I wanst convinced at all. Beginning of September I switched to AP NPP and that was def gtg based on strength, joints/pain, and the general feel i get from the NPP.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I didn't really feel AS labs either mate although I only ever used their test prop. It do It ha v decent reviews though online didn't agree with me.

I'm looking forward to trying the AP npp now cheers mate.

You'll not be disappointed with Balkan I guarantee it!!


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

BelfastBound said:


> Yeah I didn't really feel AS labs either mate although I only ever used their test prop. It do It ha v decent reviews though online didn't agree with me.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying the AP npp now cheers mate.
> 
> You'll not be disappointed with Balkan I guarantee it!!


 yes ok then As is crap. I used their prop too to front load a Test E cycle and tbh I think it was massively underdosed. Not sure why i gave it 2nd chance with the NPP. I think i just wanted to try a new source and added that to the "shopping cart" . Does that mean I get to do 4 weeks more on this blast?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

BelfastBound said:


> I've got ten amps of AP NPP. How you rating AP at the !minute. I've actually never used the lab due to do many people saying how they got burned with fakes. I've got Balkan npp, Balkan anadrol, Balkan sustamed and Balkan viagra. The Balkan gear is Defo great.


 Isnt balkan just another over priced ugl?


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

larus said:


> yes ok then As is crap. I used their prop too to front load a Test E cycle and tbh I think it was massively underdosed. Not sure why i gave it 2nd chance with the NPP. I think i just wanted to try a new source and added that to the "shopping cart" . Does that mean I get to do 4 weeks more on this blast?


 Id never touch as again. I've rohm 200mg npp as well I'm looking forward to trying that aswell. Of course 4 more weeks it would be rude and wrong not to haha


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Isnt balkan just another over priced ugl?


 I get it from a guy local and it's not dearer than the likes of TM and triumph. That's why I've got so much of it lol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

BelfastBound said:


> I get it from a guy local and it's not dearer than the likes of TM and triumph. That's why I've got so much of it lol


 Ah fair enough then. All balkan ive come across just seems dear


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Ah fair enough then. All balkan ive come across just seems dear


 It really is mate it's so dear. I wouldn't pay the standard going price for it On m ost online stores. If you ever need hooked up with some drop me a pm he delivers via mail aswell.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

BelfastBound said:


> Id never touch as again. I've rohm 200mg npp as well I'm looking forward to trying that aswell. Of course 4 more weeks it would be rude and wrong not to haha


 sorry to say that...the Rohm 200 is underdosed. I 100% guarantee you that, it's short ester and NPP is a decently powerful drug no way I was on 700mg NPP. That 700mg was at most 400mg

NPP is my fav I have done like 10 cycles & blasts on it I have the "arrogance" to say I can tell...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

larus said:


> sorry to say that...the Rohm 200 is underdosed. I 100% guarantee you that, it's short ester and NPP is a decently powerful drug no way I was on 700mg NPP. That 700mg was at most 400mg
> 
> NPP is my fav I have done like 10 cycles & blasts on it I have the "arrogance" to say I can tell...


 Does the rohm 200mg npp crash a lot?

the Sg 200mg npp constantly crashes, so does the triumph 150mg


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Does the rohm 200mg npp crash a lot?
> 
> the Sg 200mg npp constantly crashes, so does the triumph 150mg


 if that had happened may actually have been a good sign....

no crash, i only used it once, one 10ml vial and then I've never gotten it again. I think there is def NPP just not at that concentration. I normally do 100mg EOD and after a week or so I felt was not right, so i doubled it for the next ten days and got the same results as all the other times I was on 100EOD....I think may be 120mg but not 200.


----------



## Dazhy (Sep 7, 2017)

what about the pip in dhb sg?

150mg/ml

my idea is mix it wih a testtrenmast blend.(250mg ml , 100mg tren 100mg mast prop 50mg test prop)

Will i die with the pain?srs


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

actually this thing of bunk gear or under-dosed gear is REALLY getting on my nerves, never like this year I had to go through so much crap. I dont trust completely Labmax, doing bloods every time I change gear is time consuming and annoying and waiting for weeks to realize you just wasted time is even worse. I was looking at @Pscarb thread on purity tests labs but Chemclarity ..that one it seems has gone amd the other one Simec is in Switzerland and 320 per test.....a bit stiff. I googled it a bit and cant find anything also not sure to which extent is safe...

everybody speaks very highly of TM for years now, I have never used it primarily I have no idea where / how to get it.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

larus said:


> actually this thing of bunk gear or under-dosed gear is REALLY getting on my nerves, never like this year I had to go through so much crap. I dont trust completely Labmax, doing bloods every time I change gear is time consuming and annoying and waiting for weeks to realize you just wasted time is even worse. I was looking at @Pscarb thread on purity tests labs but Chemclarity ..that one it seems has gone amd the other one Simec is in Switzerland and 320 per test.....a bit stiff. I googled it a bit and cant find anything also not sure to which extent is safe...
> 
> everybody speaks very highly of TM for years now, I have never used it primarily I have no idea where / how to get it.


 I'd probably start with googling Taylor made pharma and going from there only 1 place sells it, TM gave me horrible pip but sg was spot on mate


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

jd said:


> I'd probably start with googling Taylor made pharma and going from there only 1 place sells it, TM gave me horrible pip but sg was spot on mate


 rarely I felt dumber in my life  ...but thanks!


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

BelfastBound said:


> Currently in my stash for finishing this blast and starting my next one in January are. Balkan, rohm, sis, para pharma, Dragon pharma, southern ghost, triumph. Quite a fu**ing mixture I've just been buying a few bits and pieces every week to stock up. Looking forward to running the sg eq 500 next year with npp and test. Dunno weather to run anadrol or winstrol as my oral.


 That's what I started 2 weeks ago, test e , eq and npp , oxys + dbol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Does the rohm 200mg npp crash a lot?
> 
> the Sg 200mg npp constantly crashes, so does the triumph 150mg


 Ive just had 3 triumph npp delivered not long ago and not 1 of them have crashed (yet) so its got me thinking a bit like


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chiron.


----------



## 2487jamesm (Jan 9, 2015)

My last cycle was SIS Test E, Tren E and Mast E. First time using SIS and loved it. I am about to start my next cycle of Test E only @900mg/week and I have SIS again.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

In a similar vein has anyone found a good Tren , Ive tried tren from two labs now and both a major disappointment ?

One was a mix and the other a Tren E ?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

thecoms said:


> In a similar vein has anyone found a good Tren , Ive tried tren from two labs now and both a major disappointment ?
> 
> One was a mix and the other a Tren E ?


 Which labs


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

CHRIS GW said:


> Dunning, Keifei and SG


 Have you tried dunning D-Bol ?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

sphinx is ok but last batch i had the tops came off vials, dimension and dunning for me


----------



## foundation (Oct 3, 2017)

Omega (on now tren and prop) best stuff -balkan pharmaceuticals - galenika


----------



## foundation (Oct 3, 2017)

barksie said:


> sphinx is ok but last batch i had the tops came off vials, dimension and dunning for me


 Dimension and dunning are rubbish. Better of wanking off in a vial.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

foundation said:


> Dimension and dunning are rubbish. Better of wanking off in a vial.


 hahah your funny m8, galenika and balken  , fook me you have wanked in a vial


----------



## foundation (Oct 3, 2017)

barksie said:


> hahah your funny m8, galenika and balken  , fook me you have wanked in a vial


 You ever tried them? If you can get real


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

tried balken - its not bad ! , trouble with galenika is its faked alot as you probably know , the test depo amps, if you had genuine then fair play ,

but love a wind up


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Have used Sphinx and found they were decent. But nothing has compared to Chiron. Nothing


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

The Warrior said:


> Have used Sphinx and found they were decent. But nothing has compared to Chiron. Nothing


 chiron ?? will have to try that


----------



## JHMuscle (Oct 24, 2008)

Southern Ghost for me at the moment.

Also like Taylormade and Triumph.

Used Galenika test e amps for a 10-week cruise not long ago and they were fine - would use again.


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

Thomasfreddy said:


> Have you tried dunning D-Bol ?


 I haven't mate but I've had nothing but good feedback from it.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

The Warrior said:


> Have used Sphinx and found they were decent. But nothing has compared to Chiron. Nothing


 What have you used from the Chiron range?


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Oldnewb said:


> What have you used from the Chiron range?


 Test E, Test P, Deca, NPP, Superdrol and a custom TTN 500 blend


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

I also rate Chiron highly...


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure if this topic is over but I don't get why Gentech gets a bad rep, Used 500mg of their Test E 300 for 12 weeks first cycle, gained 6kg lean mass, Added 20kg to Deadlift, 40kg to Squat, After seeing all these posts about them I don't know what to think.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Androgen Pharma by quite a distance for me, bit pricier than competitor

Used Sphinx mainly before was decent and done what it should but nowhere Close in comparison to Androgen.

Also used D hacks before that and done what it should.


----------



## Novacek (Jul 21, 2018)

Magnus and swiss pharma tests are ok and no pip as well.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Sphinx


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

CHRIS GW said:


> I also rate Chiron highly...


 Was trying to source some Chiron not long ago as they rave about it over on tmuscle. Gave up in the end lol.

Been using exclusively Triumph and SG for the best part of 18 months or so now. Triumph are cheaper and get the job done so I use them more often than not.

Loveddddd d4net when that was around.


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

Androgen for last 2 years or so.

Used to be hacks / dimensions


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

thecoms said:


> In a similar vein has anyone found a good Tren , Ive tried tren from two labs now and both a major disappointment ?
> 
> One was a mix and the other a Tren E ?


 Triumph tren e


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Triumph tren e


 Could you not PM me for a source for Triumph gear? Because that would be against the rules.


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Happy with triumph at minute.

I'd like to try Chiron, but seems pretty rare on usual sites


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Aiden8889 said:


> Could you PM me for a source for Triumph gear?


 I'm afraid I'm unwilling to break the rules


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Aiden8889 said:


> Could you PM me for a source for Triumph gear?


 You cannot ask for sources here mate


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> You cannot ask for sources here mate


 Oops didnt read them


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Given up on Tren

Just started Dunning labs Sus 250, going to run that alone at 750mg, quite excited tbh


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

thecoms said:


> Given up on Tren
> 
> Just started Dunning labs Sus 250, going to run that alone at 750mg, quite excited tbh


 Tried adding in a dht to see if it helps? It definitely helped me ten fold.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Was trying to source some Chiron not long ago as they rave about it over on tmuscle. Gave up in the end lol.
> 
> Been using exclusively Triumph and SG for the best part of 18 months or so now. Triumph are cheaper and get the job done so I use them more often than not.
> 
> Loveddddd d4net when that was around.


 Same here. Asked a few but to no avail unfortunately. Seems as hard to get as pixie dust is.


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

Alwaysstick with androgen but curentky using xssupplements Test p and superdrol. week in already see the gains I was looking for . as well as androgen npp - love rhat stack


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

Lots of people are raving about Chiron and dunning labs.

I haven't used them myself,as I can't get hold of them.

I've been using primus Ray and cooper labs.

I've seen good gains on these so I can't complain.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Justin2791 said:


> Lots of people are raving about Chiron and dunning labs.
> 
> I haven't used them myself,as I can't get hold of them.
> 
> ...


 Chiron is made by a member of Tmuscle so gets pushed a lot on there as its quite cheap, it's a decent small lab but no better than the ones frequently mentioned here

Dunning is another newish small lab from another forum but now has a few members on here pushing it for obvious reasons, haven't used it so can't comment


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Iv'e started Dunning sus 250 but have no affiliation to lab and been on this forum ages, have used taylormade and SG , so will let everyone know how it goes ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

sponge2015 said:


> Chiron is made by a member of Tmuscle so gets pushed a lot on there as its quite cheap, it's a decent small lab but no better than the ones frequently mentioned here
> 
> Dunning is another newish small lab from another forum but now has a few members on here pushing it for obvious reasons, haven't used it so can't comment


 It's no cheaper than TM, Triumph etc which get pushed on here and Dunning have been around longer than all of the above


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

luther1 said:


> It's no cheaper than TM, Triumph etc which get pushed on here and Dunning have been around longer than all of the above


 Triumph started in 2012, never heard of Dunning back then.

I dont use chiron but the price list I have its cheaper than TM


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

sponge2015 said:


> Triumph started in 2012, never heard of Dunning back then.
> 
> I dont use chiron but the price list I have its cheaper than TM


 He may well of started back then but it was just orals when he was the dianabol man and the list you have must be 3 years old


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you sponge2015 for the advice and information about Chiron and dunning labs.

When I finish my supply of primus Ray and cooper labs I will be switching to triumph and sphinx as these 2 labs are recommended by you,and tm is no longer accepting anymore customers.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Been having incredible results from Neuro Pharma, they are definitely my lab of choice from now on. Their MASS (TTM) has made me see some serious strength gains of late.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

luther1 said:


> He may well of started back then but it was just orals when he was the dianabol man and the list you have must be 3 years old


 Dianabol fat man


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

BelfastBound said:


> I ran sg npp and test phenyl blend. Stuff was powerful got great results and didn't find any pip at all.


 Just the answer I'm looking for


----------



## fraser1133 (Jun 21, 2017)

gavzilla said:


> Just the answer I'm looking for


 And me may give that a go on my next cycle


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Redsy said:


> Happy with triumph at minute.
> 
> I'd like to try Chiron, but seems pretty rare on usual sites


 Triumph have been busted i believe, so could see them drying up, or someone else is cloning them.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> Triumph have been busted i believe, so could see them drying up, or someone else is cloning them.


 Long time before he goes away, and as Dhacks proved, being busted doesn't mean the labs stops existing


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> Triumph have been busted i believe, so could see them drying up, or someone else is cloning them.


 The lab didn't get busted. Only a member of the team. It's business as usual from what iv heard


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Just ordered first lot of gear from triumph. Went with test e 250 and Deca 300. Used only Sphinx recently but thought I'd give triumph a go, only ordered a small amount until can see how the gear is


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Oldnewb said:


> Just ordered first lot of gear from triumph. Went with test e 250 and Deca 300. Used only Sphinx recently but thought I'd give triumph a go, only ordered a small amount until can see how the gear is


 It's up there with the best


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Poolside said:


> The lab didn't get busted. Only a member of the team. It's business as usual from what iv heard


 Even better then, thought the main man got got, as long as they're still around i'll be using them.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> Even better then, thought the main man got got, as long as they're still around i'll be using them.


 May have been him but the lab was unscathed. The show must go on, as they say.


----------



## Kerso (May 16, 2018)

Anybody rate pharmacom?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Kerso said:


> Anybody rate pharmacom?


 Used a few times when i had deeper pockets. Did the job.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Been using Nexus for their orals, does exactly what is says on the tin, so will be using those again for sure


----------



## Novacek (Jul 21, 2018)

What about Proton pharma ? Who used this lab


----------



## genetik (Mar 13, 2014)

Any chance to still get accepted as a new customer from TM?


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

It says on the website that they are not accepting anymore customers,no exceptions.

After seeing that I haven't tried,myself.if you try and get any luck,let me know.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

yep looks like they closed there doors, lucky there are other options


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Triumph. Got enough of the basics to last me a few years.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

S_C said:


> Triumph. Got enough of the basics to last me a few years.


 Got my first order yesterday. The test e250 much better for PIP than the 300.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Literally have so much triumph gear at the moment. Done me well on and off for the last year and a half.

Plentys of vials of test 300, test 400, Sustanon, deca and tren. Always preferred the test 300 rather than 250, less volume to inject and pip is pretty minimal if at all. Have about 14 vials of the stuff.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Literally have so much triumph gear at the moment. Done me well on and off for the last year and a half.
> 
> Plentys of vials of test 300, test 400, Sustanon, deca and tren. Always preferred the test 300 rather than 250, less volume to inject and pip is pretty minimal if at all. Have about 14 vials of the stuff.


 Same. Ive got enough test to run .5ml for 7 odd years lol.

Oh that reminds me, i need to put an order in :lol:


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Literally have so much triumph gear at the moment. Done me well on and off for the last year and a half.
> 
> Plentys of vials of test 300, test 400, Sustanon, deca and tren. Always preferred the test 300 rather than 250, less volume to inject and pip is pretty minimal if at all. Have about 14 vials of the stuff.


 Them making test 250 has been great for me. No pip off it at all whereas the 300 left me with a cog for over a week

2ml of test e 250 and 1ml Deca 300 and smooth as you like. Wouldn't even known I'd jabbed it


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oldnewb said:


> Them making test 250 has been great for me. No pip off it at all whereas the 300 left me with a cog for over a week
> 
> 2ml of test e 250 and 1ml Deca 300 and smooth as you like. Wouldn't even known I'd jabbed it


 Very person dependant it seems but 250mg seems the way forward, If you want 300mg just inject 1.2ml, not exactly much difference, for price of most of us pay for Triumph test you really can't complain


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Oldnewb said:


> Got my first order yesterday. The test e250 much better for PIP than the 300.


 Never had a problem with the 300 personally, just a bit thick going through a 25g.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

New Generation Anabolics. You guys probably never heard of this lab. It's 2 or 3 years old. I don't think it's in the UK; only the continent. So far, their stuff seems to be effective and made properly. I've used their bold, tren e, anavar, and anadrol. I really like their anadrol and my training partner is a big fan of the tren e. No PIP issues. Not a huge list, but covers the basics.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Eddias said:


> Been using Nexus for their orals, does exactly what is says on the tin, so will be using those again for sure


 Heard good things about this new lab, normally just new accounts bigging up some random new lab but lads I trust have said its blown them away, got some 50mg tbol and dbol on the way to try.


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

I haven't heard of this new lab.it'll be interesting to see how people get on with their products.


----------



## NotAMigrant (Dec 26, 2016)

Triumph most consistent pip free standard oils.

Trying an excellent new lab given to me by someone local that compares to Triumph in terms of how I feel....but it's not going to be a national lab I don't think, so no point in mentioning its name.. Its smooth as f**k.. I'd so dose wise its as good as Triumph and.. From my past experience with TM Triumph is always the most consistent on dose I use cruise and trt only so I notice short doses straight away.

Shame you guys won't be able to get this lab it's all for me bwahahahahaha


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone used elixir


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

gavzilla said:


> Anyone used elixir


 Set fire to your money it will be more rewarding.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Other than just a couple of vials, I've used Triumph exclusively for 2 years now.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> Other than just a couple of vials, I've used Triumph exclusively for 2 years now.


 They don't do a primobolin. I like triumph too.


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes,triumph are great.a bit hard to get hold of lately though.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Justin2791 said:


> Yes,triumph are great.a bit hard to get hold of lately though.


 Lol literally google it and 2 sites openly sell it. How easy could it be


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

I meant from my source.

It's hard to know who you can trust on the net.especially this time of year.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Justin2791 said:


> I meant from my source.
> 
> It's hard to know who you can trust on the net.especially this time of year.


 Theres only 2 sites mate and half the forum use them, if a site was selling Triumph and ripping people off it would be all over here.

Plus the whole site dedicated to reviewing steroid sites makes it quite easy too


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info sponge2015.

I'll check these sites out.

Much appreciated.

Thanks,again.


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Tried getting some TM bcoz of all the hype on her but they not excepting new customers unless a old one can vouch for them... any one feel like vouching for me lol


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

strecharmstrong said:


> Tried getting some TM bcoz of all the hype on her but they not excepting new customers unless a old one can vouch for them... any one feel like vouching for me lol


 No


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

strecharmstrong said:


> Tried getting some TM bcoz of all the hype on her but they not excepting new customers unless a old one can vouch for them... any one feel like vouching for me lol


 Nope. For all I know you go to my gym and I want to be bigger than everyone in my gym, I can't risk it.

On a serious note there are plenty of just as good labs you can source easily.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Suthern ghost or TM was my favourite because I got blood tests done and come out perfect but because I've only dealt with them once they won't deal with me again. They will only do business with loyal customers. Does anyone know why they are doing this ? Anyway I'm back on Sphinx and triumph and I'll have to pay for my bloods again to see if the numbers are correct. ?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

gavzilla said:


> Suthern ghost or TM was my favourite because I got blood tests done and come out perfect but because I've only dealt with them once they won't deal with me again. They will only do business with loyal customers. Does anyone know why they are doing this ? Anyway I'm back on Sphinx and triumph and I'll have to pay for my bloods again to see if the numbers are correct. ?


 I wasn't aware they were doing that now? I've ordered from there around 8-9 times and never had an issue.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

dtmiscool said:


> I wasn't aware they were doing that now? I've ordered from there around 8-9 times and never had an issue.


 Your a regular mate. I tried them once and got blood tested and they are bang on the button. I got a a polite email saying they won't deal with new customers. Now I will have to use my other products and blood test myself again to dial in again. Gutted


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Dunning labs are opening their doors to everyone soon and will be available to all to order from ?

I'm using the sus :thumb 250 and its decent stuff

Tm is decent too


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

thecoms said:


> Dunning labs are opening their doors to everyone soon and will be available to all to order from ?
> 
> I'm using the sus :thumb 250 and its decent stuff
> 
> Tm is decent too


 TM wont deal with new customers now


----------



## Novacek (Jul 21, 2018)

gavzilla said:


> TM wont deal with new customers now


 But srsly is there somebody who TM denied ? I think not


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Novacek said:


> But srsly is there somebody who TM denied ? I think not


 Seriously mate. I was denied and had dealt with them once only.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

gavzilla said:


> TM wont deal with new customers now


 Once someone will vouch for you you'll be ok to continue to order.

I'm currently on a cruise (now dropped to 150mg) and finished my tri test, bloods came back where I expected so now I'm on dimemsions t250 to see if they're dosed good enough. Another 3 weeks then I'll take bloods.

Still got 4 vials of TM tri test though :thumbup1: ....and 7 vials of triumph's T300...

.....and 2 vials of sphinx tri-test to try out at some point


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

thecoms said:


> *Dunning labs *are opening their doors to everyone soon and will be available to all to order from ?
> 
> I'm using the sus :thumb 250 and its decent stuff
> 
> Tm is decent too


 Good lab, but i am not prepared to jump through hoops for gear, when you can easily get quality gear elsewhere.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

SuperRips said:


> Once someone will vouch for you you'll be ok to continue to order.
> 
> I'm currently on a cruise (now dropped to 150mg) and finished my tri test, bloods came back where I expected so now I'm on dimemsions t250 to see if they're dosed good enough. Another 3 weeks then I'll take bloods.
> 
> ...


 Well I'm disappointed as I give a good review. I got blood tested and posted my results up on here to show everyone. Obviously Sphinx and triumph are good to go but I haven't blood tested them. It's inportant for my trt dose. I can always get pharma grade but it's a bit of a chew on but my mate sends them which I don't like.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

TM has been bang on for me to aswell as triumph both with bloods.

Just want to see where dimensions are at and sphinx's new tri test which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

SuperRips said:


> TM has been bang on for me to aswell as triumph both with bloods.
> 
> Just want to see where dimensions are at and sphinx's new tri test which I'm looking forward to.


 I'll just stick with triumph then I got a few suppliers for that. So you got bloods back and come back good then mate ?


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

jjtreml said:


> Good lab, but i am not prepared to jump through hoops for gear, when you can easily get quality gear elsewhere.


 yeah no matter the labs etc I aint begging when loads elsewhere . every forum seems to have 2 or 3 labs so not hard to find other good labs .


----------



## 80589 (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm using triumph and sphinx,also.I also tried tm but they're not accepting anymore customers.

As bigmass says;there's other good labs out there.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

SuperRips said:


> TM has been bang on for me to aswell as triumph both with bloods.
> 
> Just want to see where dimensions are at and sphinx's new tri test which I'm looking forward to.


 The Sphinx tri test is exactly the same layout as triumph 400 isnt it? 100 test e 100 test c 200 test dec?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

gavzilla said:


> I'll just stick with triumph then I got a few suppliers for that. So you got bloods back and come back good then mate ?


 Yep! Happy with where my bloods were at :thumb


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> The Sphinx tri test is exactly the same layout as triumph 400 isnt it? 100 test e 100 test c 200 test dec?


 It is yeah, keen to see what bloods will show seeing as its exactly same as triumphs.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

SuperRips said:


> Yep! Happy with where my bloods were at :thumb


 Yeah I've got a few viles. I'll get my bloods done soon. Hopefully they don't stop me from buying from them lol!

Cheers


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

gavzilla said:


> Yeah I've got a few viles. I'll get my bloods done soon. Hopefully they don't stop me from buying from them lol!
> 
> Cheers


 I rate them up there with Sphinx and TM. Keep us posted godzilla :beer:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> Triumph have been busted i believe, so could see them drying up, or someone else is cloning them.


 Told the same clearing out though im told stock going for peanuts!


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

topdog said:


> Told the same clearing out though im told stock going for peanuts!


 Hmm! I will find out then.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

jjtreml said:


> Good lab, but i am not prepared to jump through hoops for gear, when you can easily get quality gear elsewhere.


 That's the point I am making ? Soon you wont have to as everybody can order from them ? It will be available to everyone on their website :thumb


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

topdog said:


> Told the same clearing out though im told stock going for peanuts!


 ?????


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

topdog said:


> Told the same clearing out though im told stock going for peanuts!


 Wrong. As much as all the other labs and sellers would love have them close down, despite the constant roumour mill of them closing down and selling up, it's absolute rubbish. They have no sales on, stock is still the same price as always. Triumph are not going anywhere.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Triumph

Sphinx

TM/SG

Nexus

NP

Should just paste this in any of these best labs threads

Not saying there are no other good labs but these are 100% safe bets for anyone starting out or coming back into the game after being out for a while, anything else and you're tossing a coin


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

topdog said:


> Told the same clearing out though im told stock going for peanuts!


 Then you need a better source because that's a load of bollocks lol


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Then you need a better source because that's a load of bollocks lol


 Hope so mate, I've only just started using triumph, found them g2g. Be a shame if they've gone pop already!


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Oldnewb said:


> Hope so mate, I've only just started using triumph, found them g2g. Be a shame if they've gone pop already!


 It's a roumour that people have attempted to spread for years mate. Triumph have been busted and 'closing down' more times than iv had one night stands.

Triumph hurt the market With their low pricing and it's clear that many sellers of other labs who cannot compete with triumph sellers are angry.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Poolside said:


> It's a roumour that people have attempted to spread for years mate. Triumph have been busted and 'closing down' more times than iv had one night stands.
> 
> Triumph hurt the market With their low pricing and it's clear that many sellers of other labs who cannot compete with triumph sellers are angry.


 That's good in that case.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

topdog said:


> Told the same clearing out though im told stock going for peanuts!


 I've been in contact with 3 different suppliers and said that's a load of rubbish


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> Triumph
> 
> Sphinx
> 
> ...


 Nexus are pretty new ? ( another uk muscle lab ? ) just not sure how you can say they are 100 % safe bet ? usually a lab that's been about a bit like sphinx fair enough &#8230;...or a lab rebranded ???//


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

bigmass said:


> Nexus are pretty new ? ( another uk muscle lab ? ) just not sure how you can say they are 100 % safe bet ? usually a lab that's been about a bit like sphinx fair enough &#8230;...or a lab rebranded ???//


 I agree 100% to be fair so shouldn't of said what I said, the others are all safes bets in my opinion.

Nexus is a new lab, not sure what Ukmuscle lab means but, but a few lads on here like @AestheticManlet have tried them and rated them, same as a few lads in my gym, I was offered some oxys to try by the site selling them but just can't use orals when I'm bulking, my source wouldn't go into detail but said the raws come from a very reliable source so aslong as the brewer has his head screwed on then it would be hard to f**k up, i'll just wait for the oils till I fully give my backing.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Poolside said:


> It's a roumour that people have attempted to spread for years mate. Triumph have been busted and 'closing down' more times than iv had one night stands.
> 
> Triumph hurt the market With their low pricing and it's clear that many sellers of other labs who cannot compete with triumph sellers are angry.


 Yeah that's what I've been told too.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

gavzilla said:


> Yeah that's what I've been told too.


 It's not the lab that has hurt the market it's the resellers. If a lab wants to sell gear for x amount bulk then it's down to sellers to charge what they want to make profit wise. If they priced it around the same as every other lab it would still sell, it's got a massive reputation for being a decent lab


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bigmass said:


> Nexus are pretty new ? ( another uk muscle lab ? ) just not sure how you can say they are 100 % safe bet ? usually a lab that's been about a bit like sphinx fair enough &#8230;...or a lab rebranded ???//


 Uk muscle lab :tongue10:

He didn't even fu**ing try it


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Phils fu**ing pharam


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

elliot1989 said:


> It's not the lab that has hurt the market it's the resellers. If a lab wants to sell gear for x amount bulk then it's down to sellers to charge what they want to make profit wise. If they priced it around the same as every other lab it would still sell, it's got a massive reputation for being a decent lab


 I agree with you. I have used triumph and stocking up on it.


----------



## 2487jamesm (Jan 9, 2015)

Currently using sis. Not feeling as good as previous cycles using different labs. Doing bloods tomorow. Is triumph still around? I would luv to get hold of it again. My source only has sis at the moment.


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

guys. no source talk please.
but maaaan I would be so happy if SOMEONE just SOMEONE could hook me up with a shady guy selling dirt cheap superb gear to europe.

just sayin.

Was pretty happy in the past with TM & SG.

Using now Triumph + Dimension.

All good. God bless you english bastards for feeding me with nice gains.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> I agree 100% to be fair so shouldn't of said what I said, the others are all safes bets in my opinion.
> 
> Nexus is a new lab, not sure what Ukmuscle lab means but, but a few lads on here like @AestheticManlet have tried them and rated them, same as a few lads in my gym, I was offered some oxys to try by the site selling them but just can't use orals when I'm bulking, my source wouldn't go into detail but said the raws come from a very reliable source so aslong as the brewer has his head screwed on then it would be hard to f**k up, i'll just wait for the oils till I fully give my backing.


 Tried Nexus Oxy and was gtg in my opinion, as people have stated early days but so far not heard a bad word said about the products so will stick them on my list of available sources along side the others mentioned.


----------



## drsham (Dec 11, 2018)

DNA phama


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Uk muscle lab :tongue10:
> 
> He didn't even fu**ing try it


 bound to be good though !! errrrrrrr


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

I can only go by what im using and the source ive used for a long time . Just bought some bits as a lot of things are redfuced to clear but this is a question to folk on here who knows there stuff - my partner bought some t5s ( Dimensions) due to the price - What absolute garbage . not in a million years theres 200 mg caffeine in that at the very least . ive tried 2 tabs and I hate stimuents but ive not felt a thing in them . they are small & crumbly too . ( crumbly is fair enough as my partner bought some XS triple t5 when available ad the tabs where pretty soft but I asked the source and the reply was basically due to amount of ingredients in each tab it would be hard to get them pressed any harder . They are twice as big as dimensions t5 but apparently less mg in them . SO don't make sense how the dimensions t5 are so small ( But makes sense how crap and useless they are )


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

bigmass said:


> I can only go by what im using and the source ive used for a long time . Just bought some bits as a lot of things are redfuced to clear but this is a question to folk on here who knows there stuff - my partner bought some t5s ( Dimensions) due to the price - What absolute garbage . not in a million years theres 200 mg caffeine in that at the very least . ive tried 2 tabs and I hate stimuents but ive not felt a thing in them . they are small & crumbly too . ( crumbly is fair enough as my partner bought some XS triple t5 when available ad the tabs where pretty soft but I asked the source and the reply was basically due to amount of ingredients in each tab it would be hard to get them pressed any harder . They are twice as big as dimensions t5 but apparently less mg in them . SO don't make sense how the dimensions t5 are so small ( But makes sense how crap and useless they are )


 I've got some from 18 month ago probably maybe longer and they are rubbish.

posted about them other day in a thread asking if dimensions/triumph or sphinx were any good.

same for the super trim also..

I took 2 of them t5 extreme iv felt more off a cheap pre workout.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> Triumph
> 
> Sphinx
> 
> ...


 I'll paste it for further references


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

darren.1987 said:


> I've got some from 18 month ago probably maybe longer and they are rubbish.
> 
> posted about them other day in a thread asking if dimensions/triumph or sphinx were any good.
> 
> ...


 cheers fella not just me then !!!


----------



## South UK Jay (Aug 31, 2017)

Currently using:

TM Test E

SG DHB mixed with Sphinx DHB

Neuro Pharma NPP

Turkish Pharma Oxymethelone.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

South UK Jay said:


> Currently using:
> 
> TM Test E
> 
> ...


 Just was on similar course, dhb sent me dodgy as f**k


----------



## South UK Jay (Aug 31, 2017)

It's my 2nd time using DHB. I plan to use it in every blast now. Best results to side effects for me other than maybe Test. I love the stuff. The sphinx DHB is absolutely painless as well I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Chiron androchem


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Been using Sphinx for years, my source was away for a bit so I ordered some Triumph test and Dimensions Tren E, will see how I get on with Dimensions tren E since I've been using Sphinx tren E for so long.


----------

